# Rocking witch



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

This was a redo from a prop shiatsu zombie last year. I am doing a whole witches scene and decided to make this after my neighbor gave me this rocking chair. Sence I had already made the shiatsu prop last year only took like an hour to put together.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's very cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome steve. that witch looks like she's got a mental disorder...you know, like some of those people on the bus! :lolkin:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is creepy! Awesome work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that poor woman has OD'ed on her medications!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That's disturbing, Steve. Dark Angel is right...looks a bit mental.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like her. Just because granny is of her meds doesn't make her a witch. That kind of thinking leads to people being burned at the stake don't you know.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Hee hee ....she is having a " FIT " .... somebody musthv' stole her bat blood moonshine. Great prop. Does she have a porch to sit on?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I am soooo jealous of your witchy props! Can't wait to see the whole scene set up!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dare I say, she's practically off her rocker!? Nice job man!


----------

